# John Deere 4310 reverse problem



## Rsimon804 (Apr 29, 2015)

I recently picked up a 2004 JD4310 w/power reverse (1200hrs) as a project tractor. The owner said it wouldn't start and it was weak in reverse. I fixed the starting issue, changed ALL fluids and filters, cleaned the screen intake filter, and lubricated all the clutch linkages. It works perfectly except its still weak in reverse. When I engage reverse (via power reverser or using the clutch) there's about a 5 second delay before it moves(no delay for forward). It feels like it's struggling to get into reverse. It will reverse 1st- 4th gear in range A and 1st-3rd in range B. After that it's too weak. Once it's moving in reverse it is strong(I pulled a 3000lb block of concrete). The higher the gear, the longer it takes to engage. Higher RPM's do not speed anything up.I have swapped the forward and reverse solenoid valves and transducers which didn't make any differance. The tractor isn't flashing any codes and the light does work. The only other thing is it will not disengage the 4wd but that shouldn't affect reverse and I just haven't got to trouble shoot that yet. I do have the service manual but I'm hoping someone has run across this before. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------

